# Any experience with Whitegold Goldens?



## Regulus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello!

I hope y'all are well today.

Does anyone have any experience with Whitgold Goldens? I am in the process of doing research on goldens, and I have used the search function to find the consensus reputable breeders in the state, but I saw no mention of Whitegold Goldens, good or bad in any of the threads that I read.

They seem to have some good info on the site.

Any thoughts? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Their website is full of red flags. Their boy Dutch has been bred at least twice without having final clearances--he will not be two until February 24th, and on their site one litter is already born and the other is due shortly. His hip & elbow numbers are is prelim only. They refer to the dogs as being white--Golden retrievers are not white, platinum or any other of that nonsense. They parrot the nonsense about there being less incidence of cancer, and they only guarantee elbows for a year--but OFA won't do a final clearance until 24 months!

Here is a far better place to start looking if you are interested in the English style. English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can do better for $2000.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was keeping my fingers crossed that maybe, just maybe, the breeders last name was white and that is why they had used 'white' in their kennel name....but no such luck...

The SummerXDutch and SullyXDutch litters due in a few weeks ...
Both bitches are under age and bred on prelims.

Coincidentally the sire to both litters lives under the same roof! Imagine the luck!

Love how they brag about their dogs having Champion bloodlines...but they clearly don't think 'they' should have to invest in titles for their own dogs...


I didnt even bother to look any deeper...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just the name 'Whitegold' turns you off.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Puppy Referral


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

As others have already outlined, this breeder does not fit the GRCA's definition of a good place to acquire a Golden Retriever. Take a pass on this one.


----------



## Elizabeth1st (Mar 27, 2013)

Regulus said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope y'all are well today.
> 
> ...


I do know this breeder if it is the same person (Galina Bolshoy). She also breeds Siberian cats. Let me know if the name is correct: www.whitegoldbreeder.com
Her business is in her home and she seems very ligitimate if a little unusual


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Elizabeth1st said:


> I do know this breeder if it is the same person (Galina Bolshoy). She also breeds Siberian cats. Let me know if the name is correct: www.whitegoldbreeder.com
> Her business is in her home and she seems very ligitimate if a little unusual


It's such a coincidence that when a less than reputable breeder is exposed for their breeding practices here on this forum, somebody _always_ pops up and tries to legitimize the breeder with their very first post. 

I mean, it's uncanny.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

sterregold said:


> Here is a far better place to start looking if you are interested in the English style. English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


On the list provided of breeders, Sallie and Dennis D'Asaro of Darrowby Kennels are listed. The sire of my boy was bred by my breeder, Elaine Brent, and Sallie. This kennel was also the one that took in a pregnant girl of Elaine's when she needed some help due to unforeseen circumstances. They drove from New York to Ohio to pick her up, whelped the puppies, helped place them, and then returned Waggin' and a few pups back to us (she had a large litter of 10+). At least, I believe this was her. Gorgeous dogs. I consider her a very reputable breeder. I forget where you are located, but just remember that finding the right breeder is definitely worth the trouble! Good luck


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

drofen said:


> It's such a coincidence that when a less than reputable breeder is exposed for their breeding practices here on this forum, somebody _always_ pops up and tries to legitimize the breeder with their very first post.
> 
> I mean, it's uncanny.


This probably won't win me any friends, but I felt I needed to post it anyway. I did a very quick check on the website that Elizabeth1st posted and this breeder does seem legitimate (am not sure that it is the same breeder that the OP that posted originally is talking about) .. both the dam and sire on the site are Canadian Champions and the sire is listed on K9data ~ he has all his clearances including thyroid .. couldn't find the dam, but I had a bit of a hard time reading her pedigree .. ~ again, I didn't spend a lot of time on the site, but verifying the sire's info made me question some of the comments that were made. I have owned a Chrys-Hafen dog and I know them to be a reputable breeder and I doubt that they would allow another breeder to breed one of their girls without proper clearances. 

I do NOT know the breeder in question, nor had I even heard of them before today, but I was interested to see what their site said. BTW the sire was born in 2007 .. I didn't check the dams DOB. I think we need to be a bit more careful as there could be comments made prematurely that damage the reputation of an otherwise decent breeder ... let's not be too quick to jump to conclusions.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Newby said:


> This probably won't win me any friends, but I felt I needed to post it anyway. I did a very quick check on the website that Elizabeth1st posted and this breeder does seem legitimate (am not sure that it is the same breeder that the OP that posted originally is talking about) .. both the dam and sire on the site are Canadian Champions and the sire is listed on K9data ~ he has all his clearances including thyroid .. couldn't find the dam, but I had a bit of a hard time reading her pedigree .. ~ again, I didn't spend a lot of time on the site, but verifying the sire's info made me question some of the comments that were made. I have owned a Chrys-Hafen dog and I know them to be a reputable breeder and I doubt that they would allow another breeder to breed one of their girls without proper clearances.
> 
> I do NOT know the breeder in question, nor had I even heard of them before today, but I was interested to see what their site said. BTW the sire was born in 2007 .. I didn't check the dams DOB. I think we need to be a bit more careful as there could be comments made prematurely that damage the reputation of an otherwise decent breeder ... let's not be too quick to jump to conclusions.


But if you look again at the sire's pedigree, his sex is listed as "dog" and you cannot enlarge either the dam's or puppies' pedigrees... Hmmm


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

sabrinamae12 said:


> But if you look again at the sire's pedigree, his sex is listed as "dog" and you cannot enlarge either the dam's or puppies' pedigrees... Hmmm


Could he be listed as "dog" as it is a UK pedigree ... just a thought


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Never mind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Newby, I don't think so. It says he's CKC registered, but that is not even what a CKC pedigree looks like. I would run as far in the opposite direction from this breeder as possible. But that's just me. After messing around on Darrowby's website, I actually found Kuyani's dad though  He's on the "liaisons" page: Darrowby's One Ash City of Dreams "Frost."


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I may be wrong (I just skimmed the previous posts), but I think OP and Elizabeth1st are talking about two different breeders. OP is located in Norfolk, Va. There is a White Gold Goldens in Rice, Va., which would be relatively close (3 hours).

White English Golden Retriever Puppies Breeders - Whitegold Golden Retrievers

The one Elizabeth1st posted about links to a totally different site. I didn't look too closely at where it was located.

Sterregold, Megora and LibertyMe appear to have posted about the Virginia breeder.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Didn't catch that, but I'm still not a huge fan. I only checked the k9 data site, but many of their girls either only have prelims or don't have all their clearances. Maybe someone with a little more experience could better say, though, because I'm not very good at checking sites haha


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Newby said:


> This probably won't win me any friends, but I felt I needed to post it anyway. I did a very quick check on the website that Elizabeth1st posted and this breeder does seem legitimate (am not sure that it is the same breeder that the OP that posted originally is talking about) .. both the dam and sire on the site are Canadian Champions and the sire is listed on K9data ~ he has all his clearances including thyroid .. couldn't find the dam, but I had a bit of a hard time reading her pedigree .. ~ again, I didn't spend a lot of time on the site, but verifying the sire's info made me question some of the comments that were made. I have owned a Chrys-Hafen dog and I know them to be a reputable breeder and I doubt that they would allow another breeder to breed one of their girls without proper clearances.
> 
> I do NOT know the breeder in question, nor had I even heard of them before today, but I was interested to see what their site said. BTW the sire was born in 2007 .. I didn't check the dams DOB. I think we need to be a bit more careful as there could be comments made prematurely that damage the reputation of an otherwise decent breeder ... let's not be too quick to jump to conclusions.


Pedigree: Can Ch Trewater Secret Romance for the sire

Pedigree: Chrys-haefen Unforeseen Chance for the dam


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Uh oh. 

Checked sire in OFA website: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Looks like he has moderately dysplastic offspring? Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

drofen said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Checked sire in OFA website: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Looks like he has moderately dysplastic offspring? Am I reading that correctly?


You are reading correctly.

And mom Chrys Haefen Glorious Chance has grade 1 elbow dysplasia in the right elbow.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Millie'sMom said:


> You are reading correctly.
> 
> And mom Chrys Haefen Glorious Chance has grade 1 elbow dysplasia in the right elbow.
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


I didn't dig that far .. interesting .. I wonder if Chrys-Haefen knows she is being bred ??

It does look like two different breeders were being discussed ~ my point was that it obviously is possible to have two kennel names either identical or very similar and we should be careful to make it clear which one is being discussed.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

sabrinamae12 said:


> Newby, I don't think so. It says he's CKC registered, but that is not even what a CKC pedigree looks like. I would run as far in the opposite direction from this breeder as possible. But that's just me. After messing around on Darrowby's website, I actually found Kuyani's dad though  He's on the "liaisons" page: Darrowby's One Ash City of Dreams "Frost."


He is an English import. That is his KC export pedigree, not his CKC papers. On those papers a male will be referred to as a "dog" (which is truly denotatively the correct term for a male canine--we just commonly use the term to apply to all canines--and a female would be listed as "bitch" on a KC export pedigree.)

I would not be condemning the sire in this breeding. I am not really familiar with the owner of the dam though and she is in my general area. I would be concerned about the Gr1 elbow on the dam. However, if it is unilateral, and they have had orthopedic consultation done, they could be figuring it is injury related as well. I know reputable breeders who have bred a unilateral Gr1 in these circumstances. But not knowing this woman, I cannot comment on the particular bitch and her circumstances. I do however know the owner of the stud dog, and I would be surprised at her allowing it unless there was more information.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

sterregold said:


> He is an English import. That is his KC export pedigree, not his CKC papers. On those papers a male will be referred to as a "dog" (which is truly denotatively the correct term for a male canine--we just commonly use the term to apply to all canines--and a female would be listed as "bitch" on a KC export pedigree.)
> 
> I would not be condemning the sire in this breeding. I am not really familiar with the owner of the dam though and she is in my general area. I would be concerned about the Gr1 elbow on the dam. However, if it is unilateral, and they have had orthopedic consultation done, they could be figuring it is injury related as well. I know reputable breeders who have bred a unilateral Gr1 in these circumstances. But not knowing this woman, I cannot comment on the particular bitch and her circumstances. I do however know the owner of the stud dog, and I would be surprised at her allowing it unless there was more information.


Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience, I really enjoy soaking this stuff up. :wave:


----------



## Rebekah (May 11, 2013)

*Disreputable breeder - Stay away!*



Regulus said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope y'all are well today.
> 
> ...


 OHMYGOSH! Can I tell you about this kennel! Stay away from it at all costs. I was completely taken in by this woman due to my own mistake in believing her and her website. I contacted her (she's very disorganized and rarely returns calls or emails- should have been a red flag), and put a down payment on a puppy. She talks a big game but is a total fraud, which I didn't find out until much later. The place is a puppy mill and she and her husband are making a killing selling these "European top quality champions" at astronomical costs ($2000). Please see my entry on "Rip-off" website where I give all the details. She never sent me the puppy's registration papers because the AKC says she never registered the puppies......she says the mother dog was impregnated by TWO of her male dogs....no wonder dozens of dogs and puppies wander all over the place, near a busy road. 
Our puppy had a scar on his cheek which she said was caused by a little"fight" he had with a bigger dog.....now our dog has 4 deformed teeth that the vet says will need to come out one day. Also, out dog is the most hyper, least trainable dog I've ever had...totally untrustworthy, and not safe with children. We've had 4 previous Goldens and I know and love them, but this was such a mistake on my part.....
The breeder, Carolyn Evans should be forced out of business. Don't go anywhere this kennel!:yuck:


----------



## retriever man (Apr 12, 2015)

*whiteboldgoldens*

I don't know why all these old posts are here. Whitegoldgoldens has some very nice dogs. All of their dogs have all OFA clearences, eyes hips, elbows and heart. Over three quarters of their dogs have excellent hips, or in the 90 percentile. That is a score only a few breeders can boast. All OFA clearances are up to date. The only red flags I have seen is that people are writing derogatory posts about them with no personal knowledge. It sounds like petty Jealousy. whitegoldgoldens gets a A PLUS from me


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps you might post pedigree links for the forum. We're really good about apologies if deserved. If not, then I'd say you're a one time poster who comes to defend, not inform, and those type posters rarely have facts to base opinions on. A Gr1 elbow is what it is, and is listed on a public database. Same for all the other facts stated here. So, share a pedigree with us. That's useful.
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1429342#animal is Romeo's OFA page. He has sired at least two offspring who didn't pass hips and at least one who didn't pass elbows.His eyes are out of date, and his cardiac clearance was done by a pet vet.
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1469110#animal is Dutch's OFA page. He is NOT OFA Excellent as stated on the website but Good.... his eyes out of date, cardiac by pet vet. He too has at least two offspring whose hips have failed, and at least one offspring with failed elbows.
I am not going to bother going through the bitches pages but I'd bet we'd find similar.

Couldn't help myself... litters due this summer- Nadia- http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1438236#animal she's lacking hips and elbows, and has produced two hip failures and at least one elbow failure. She's being bred to Romeo- above....
and Camry http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1483728#animal who is OFA Good (I'm wondering where the excellents are, I haven't found any) and is being bred to Romeo as well. She too has produced DJD. 
Add to production the siblings' records on OFA. I would not risk any of these breedings. They co-own with Recherché, here's a thread on those breeding practices for your reading pleasure:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0107-recherche-goldens-near-roanoke-va-3.html 
I wish people were just honest. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how they live with themselves.... right livelihood is the way imo.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Perhaps you might post pedigree links for the forum. We're really good about apologies if deserved. If not, then I'd say you're a one time poster who comes to defend, not inform, and those type posters rarely have facts to base opinions on. A Gr1 elbow is what it is, and is listed on a public database. Same for all the other facts stated here. So, share a pedigree with us. That's useful.
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Romeo's OFA page. He has sired at least two offspring who didn't pass hips and at least one who didn't pass elbows.His eyes are out of date, and his cardiac clearance was done by a pet vet.
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is Dutch's OFA page. He is NOT OFA Excellent as stated on the website but Good.... his eyes out of date, cardiac by pet vet. He too has at least two offspring whose hips have failed, and at least one offspring with failed elbows.
> I am not going to bother going through the bitches pages but I'd bet we'd find similar.
> ...


Wow! With offspring like that I would RUN, not walk, away from these "breeders"!


----------



## thoreau (Sep 22, 2009)

This past year I got my first english cream golden retriever. This is my fifth golden. I did a lot of research before getting him. The breeder was wonderful. The parents of the pup are beautiful and have all their medical clearances and records. My pup is now 14 months old. He is magnificent. He is about 85 pounds, sweet as can be and very smart. He loves to run and swim and play. I was very careful when selecting a dog, first time ever that I really checked so much out but after my last wonderful golden, the sweetest golden in the world, ended up with five different cancers, I knew I needed to know a lot more about goldens and cancer. I have my puppy enrolled in the Morris golden retriever study. It seems like genetics play a big roll in golden's cancer. I've even found big time breeders using saved sperm from their male golden to keep the genetic line going although that male died of cancer at seven or nine years of age. I feel that that is a terrible way to breed a pet knowing that the cancer genes may be carried on in those litters. It is difficult to find really ethical breeders. At one kennel I was number 92 on the waiting list. Almost every few months they were having pups. One breeder I found was so terrible it was really just a puppy mill. Why does the AKC permit such breeding or the golden retriever club ? Sorry for caring on.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The AKC is a registry- they don't govern who breeds or how. The GRCA is a breed club- and while the club has a COE, and could conceivably take away a membership, that's about as punitive as it gets. So every day, there are more 'breeders' jumping on the breeding dogs bandwagon, and it takes real effort to find out backgrounds. We don't expect people to lie to us....or to shade the truth knowing we'll assume what we thought we were asking the question about is the same thing they are answering. Preliminary OFA is a great example of that- puppy person asks,'do you have OFAs?' and the 'breeder' says 'we sure do- we have them on all our breeding animals'...but they really only have prelims (or worse, just a cardiac from a pet vet not a cardiologist listed on OFA)....I've gotten so bummed out lately at the really horrible breeding practices I hear of, I love this breed and hate to see puppies being cranked out of animals that should never have been a part of the gene pool. I'm glad you did your research, and hope that you supported a good breeder!


----------

